# Is B5/5.5 FWD suspension swappable with C5 Audi A6 FWD?



## Forcefed7 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey all, please excuse my ignorance on the subject. I'm brand new to Audis but learning. 
I tried searching Google posing the above question and it didn't return anything definitive that Passat B5 suspension is swappable with C5 Audi A6? 
I have a 2002 Audi A6 3.0 FWD and it is time to replace the suspension. There is a guy local selling Passat coilovers at a great price and was wondering if anyone could confirm the coilovers will fit my Audi? 

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes it should fit fine. The B5 Passat is basically a smaller C5. Not sure if there are any differences between B5 and 5.5 though.


----------

